# Euclid Creek



## Lake Erie Angler (Oct 31, 2015)

These past few seasons, I've been noticing odd species coming up in the Rocky River and the Euclid Creek. Oddly, Euclid Creek seems to continually attract a large number of stray salmon and brown trout, as one of my friends hooked into a Euclid Creek brown just last week. Can anyone offer a valid explanation for this? Could it smell like the streams these fish were stocked in?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Salmon believe it or not could be lost salmon from Lake Huron.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't know about salmon but browns prefer a specific type of gravel because it is the best spawning habitat for them. I'm going to take an educated guess and say they are genetically programmed to smell that type of gravel before running up the river. There's a certain area on the chagrin they love, and I don't know what it is about the gravel there that makes it better than other gravel on the same river but they like it. Since the rocky is our smallest trib yet seems to turn the most browns I think it's fair to say it offers the best spawning habitat for them


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Those species find sewage effluent attractive, perhaps? For sure those drainages consistently get some oddball strays.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

ReelPower said:


> Those species find sewage effluent attractive, perhaps? For sure those drainages consistently get some oddball strays.


I have seen some 'brown trout" in those creeks even in the summer. Some even appeared to be covered up by white tissue


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

fishing pole said:


> I have seen some 'brown trout" in those creeks even in the summer. Some even appeared to be covered up by white tissue


Euclid creek is a sewer runoff. Full of raw sewage. I wouldnt ever stick a lure in that cesspool.


----------



## Bob S. (Dec 23, 2015)

Back in the late 70s or 80s when they were stocking salmon and snagging was legal I snagged a few fish out of Euclid Creek. I smoked them and after all that work I ended up throwing them out. They tasted like soap. Water may be cleaner now, not sure though.


----------

